# Building VeraCrypt with no X11/GUI?



## longbow (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello,

Has anyone gotten VeraCrypt to build and install without the GUI components? If I do "make all-depends-list" on ports/security/veracrypt, it comes back with dozens of dependencies out of ports/x11 and ports/graphics. I don't want any of that stuff, just the command line version, this is a headless machine. I have in my make.conf WITHOUT_X11=yes but it seems to make no difference, it tries to build all of the X11 dependencies regardless.

TYIA,
LB


----------



## acheron (Dec 30, 2018)

veracrypt depends on wxgtk, you can try to remove the USE_WX line in the port Makefile and see how far it goes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2018)

longbow said:


> I have in my make.conf WITHOUT_X11=yes but it seems to make no difference


Ports need to be specifically created to accept options. It's not something that works by default. Apparently this port simply doesn't have this option, so it's ignored.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m not sure if the OP is still following this thread, but for those who are interested in the subject: I was curious how VeraCrypt could be build without x11 support. Since I couldn't think of a method to build it through the port, I have build a veracrypt executable from source without x11 on 12.0-RELEASE . VeraCrypt supports FreeBSD so the build was no big deal.

1 - Download source file VeraCrypt_1.23_Source.tar.bz2 and signature [ 1 ]
2 - Download source file wxWidgets-3.0.4 [ 2 ]
3 - Extract, read VeraCrypt_1.23-Source/Readme.md, chapter II. Linux and Mac OS X , paragraph 4) , chapter III. FreeBSD
4 - execute
`$ gmake NOGUI=1 WXSTATIC=1 WX_ROOT=/path/to/wxWidgets-3.0.4 wxbuild`
`$ gmake NOGUI=1 WXSTATIC=1`

I haven’t installed, but I have created several container, mounted, written in container, unmounted. `veracrypt -h` gives a short list of commands. The creation of containers is guided or one can manually set the options.

[ 1 ]  https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Downloads.html
[ 2 ] https://github.com/wxWidgets/wxWidgets/releases/download/v3.0.4/wxWidgets-3.0.4.tar.bz2

Edit: A few error messages appeared during build. I can't say if they are critical.


----------

